# Tear stains



## Birchlake (Mar 13, 2017)

Any good solutions to tear stains. My Havanese is cream colored and her staining is pretty bad. Her breeder says it'll get better when she's done teething. Any suggestions will help.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Tear Stains*

My friend who had a maltese suggests Diamond Eyes, made in Great Britain and on Amazon for around $10. Amazon sorts these pet products based on positive reviews, so I have a different one in my shopping cart. Good luck!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what did the trick for us (may not work for you).

- feed only filtered water, we use a Britta.
- wash eyes at tear ducts at least once a day with a damp wash cloth. Wash all the gehnurples (it's a low German word for eye boogers) from the corner of the eye.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We're still using Proviable DC here daily. It works for Scout. Truffles is brown so I don't notice any change. I have started using Earth Bath eye wipes too. It keeps the corner of their eyes clean. It contains boric acid which may help a little too.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

*Tear staining*

I have been using Crystal Eye with great results, also using filtered water and feed him Orijen Dog food. Just saw info on the ingredient Tylosin Tartrate being a low grade antibiotic present on Angel Eyes and several other eye stain products. Can't seems to find info on if Crystal Eye contains this, which they say leads to antibiotic resistance. Anybody know abt Crystal Eye having this ingredient?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Do these things stop the watering/ leaking eyes or just the staining part of it? Perry is black so I don't care about staining, but I'd love something that would stop/ reduce the wetness from his eyes.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We've been very happy with Vet Classics Tear Stain Supplement which we purchased from our vet. It comes in powder form to be sprinkled on food. If you want to see a photo of Shama to judge its effectiveness, you might be able to find one somewhere in this forum . . . ;-)

Tear Stain Supplement for dogs and cats. | All Veterinary Supply


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> We're still using Proviable DC here daily. It works for Scout. Truffles is brown so I don't notice any change. I have started using Earth Bath eye wipes too. It keeps the corner of their eyes clean. It contains boric acid which may help a little too.


Yup. After trying a number of things without success, keeping Panda's eyes clean (which I was doing anyway) and Giving her Proviable DC daily did the trick. It took a LONG TIME (two months) to see much of a difference from the provable. But the improvement is so remarkable (AND there are no down-sides to feeding a probiotic!) that our vet has been recommending it to other owners with eye staining issues, just based on Panda's results.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CaroleG said:


> I have been using Crystal Eye with great results, also using filtered water and feed him Orijen Dog food. Just saw info on the ingredient Tylosin Tartrate being a low grade antibiotic present on Angel Eyes and several other eye stain products. Can't seems to find info on if Crystal Eye contains this, which they say leads to antibiotic resistance. Anybody know abt Crystal Eye having this ingredient?


I don't know, but if you can't find the ingredients or get them from the manufacturer, I wouldn't use it. Not way I'd want to put something near my dog's eyes if I did;t know what was in it. And antibiotics for this purpose is a really bad idea, which is why most vets recommend against Angel Eyes. (and I tried the Angel Eyes Natural, which contains no Tyrosine, and it didn't work... At least not for us!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Do these things stop the watering/ leaking eyes or just the staining part of it? Perry is black so I don't care about staining, but I'd love something that would stop/ reduce the wetness from his eyes.


Just the staining. The tearing is usually caused by the shape of the dog's face and eyes more than anything else. Shorter nosed, rounder eyed dogs are more prone to it than others. The other possibility is cut ends of hair poking into the eyes. That's why most of us prefer not to cut hair on the muzzle or between the eyes. If you DO trim those, you really have to keep up with it. (or live through the grow-out period, which can take quite a while)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> We've been very happy with Vet Classics Tear Stain Supplement which we purchased from our vet. It comes in powder form to be sprinkled on food. If you want to see a photo of Shama to judge its effectiveness, you might be able to find one somewhere in this forum . . . ;-)


No! Shama?!? We NEVER can see enough Shama photos!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Just the staining. The tearing is usually caused by the shape of the dog's face and eyes more than anything else. Shorter nosed, rounder eyed dogs are more prone to it than others. The other possibility is cut ends of hair poking into the eyes. That's why most of us prefer not to cut hair on the muzzle or between the eyes. If you DO trim those, you really have to keep up with it. (or live through the grow-out period, which can take quite a while)


I'm living through the grow out right now and will not be letting it get cut that short again.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We're into the ninth month of Proviable DC. It did take a few months to know that it was actually making a difference.


----------



## Laellis (Jan 20, 2016)

Lily's vet said there was nothing we could do for the watering eye and tear stains. He said the tearing was due to the shape of her eyes, short nose, etc. I thought I'd try changing her food since I heard that the watering could be cause by allergies to chicken. I was feeding her Honest Kitchen base mix with chicken added. Now I add fish instead of the chicken and no more tearing. A few times that I switched back to chicken, her eyes started watering again.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't trim Zelda's hair but the hair on her nose is never long enough to lay down flat. Her hair between her eyes are also not long enough to be captured by the top knot, so I am now tying a tiny pony tail literally between her eye just to control those hair. That's the best solution I can come up with. But hair from below her eye would still get stuck on her eye frequently. I wish there's doggy hair gel to keep those hair down

As far as stain wise I tried a lot of things. I found Eye Envy powder by itself works the best. I dry her wet hair (from tear) with a tissue, then brush on the powder very liberally with a makeup brush. If I apply enough it seems to absorb the fluid as it comes out. The white powder also lighten the discoloration some after it is applied. Every few days I'd wash the area with just generic human saline eye wash (contains boric acid) or rinse free face wash. I am thinking about making my own powder when my supply runs out, half corn starch and half boric acid powder.

Mine is till have tear problem even she has long done teething. I should try filtered water. I like the idea of the probiotic but it seems a bit costly.
Just to be clear she doesn't have the red smelly eye problem, just brown discoloration of her hair. You can see that in my avatar image.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

abi38 said:


> I wish there's doggy hair gel to keep those hair down


https://www.thepishpadstore.com/PICTURE-PERFECT-Styling-Conditioning-Paste-p/ppj2.htm


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks. I'll give it a try. I have tried the #1 All System Invisible Hold gel. It does nothing.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that some of you are having success with Proviable DC. I'm still not sure! Willow still has staining on her mouth and I'm diligent in washing her face after meals and cleaning the goop from her eyes. Sometimes I think it helps and other times I'm not sure. I am pretty certain that the staining is lighter, however. She gets filtered water Honest Kitchen food so I'm doing everything that seems to have been recommended.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*food change*



Laellis said:


> Lily's vet said there was nothing we could do for the watering eye and tear stains. He said the tearing was due to the shape of her eyes, short nose, etc. I thought I'd try changing her food since I heard that the watering could be cause by allergies to chicken. I was feeding her Honest Kitchen base mix with chicken added. Now I add fish instead of the chicken and no more tearing. A few times that I switched back to chicken, her eyes started watering again.


I am changing to a grain free next month, in case it might be a bit of a reaction to the grain part of his food. I hadn't thought of it being the protein...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Laellis said:


> I thought I'd try changing her food since I heard that the watering could be cause by allergies to chicken. I was feeding her Honest Kitchen base mix with chicken added. Now I add fish instead of the chicken and no more tearing. A few times that I switched back to chicken, her eyes started watering again.


That's interesting. I can't feed Willow chicken as she gets diarrhea when she has it. She is on the Honest Kitchen with the beef. It's now grain free however. I hate to change as she loves the food and she was picky prior to getting this food. I have tried some samples of the fish base and she ate it but seems to prefer the beef.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

Our vet said alot of the problem is hair growing close by eyelid. our last dog Abbey had this in one eye only. The vet plucked a few hairs close to tear duct and the helped greatly.


----------

